# cracked decals



## big bilko (Jul 27, 2011)

Having a problem with the decals on my Coachmen Mirada cracking.The red colored stripe on both sides is covered with  small noticable cracks.There is no way to cover these up and the only solution I can see is to replace.Can any body tell me if these can be purchased and approximate cost.Also any help in the removal process for the existing decals,Regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## akjimny (Jul 27, 2011)

Re: cracked decals

BB - I wish you better luck than I had with the same problem.  I used lighter fluid, lacquer thinner, acetone, Goof-Off, gasoline and even some stuff I got from the auto paint store "guaranteed" to remove the old style wood panel decals.  I even used a razor blade scraper and a heat gun.  What I got is some scratches and gouges (my fault), adhesive residue, and a ghost image of the decal on the side of the motor home.

What I plan to do is try to get the rest of the adhesive off, tape off the area following the ghost outline, sand, prime and paint.

I know I can buy the decals from the RV repair shop in my little home town in FLA.  I could even have them apply it and it would probably be as good as original.  Just don't know the cost.  You can probably order the decals on-line from one of the RV parts suppliers.

Like I said, I wish you better luck then I had.  Post back and let us know how you do.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 27, 2011)

Re: cracked decals

This guy has instructions on how to do the removal   http://www.rvsg.com/restripe-removal.asp .
he gave me a verbal quote of $1200 to remove and replace the graphics on my 35 foot motor home (subject to inspection or me sending pictures and measurements).
He sells the stuff you need to remove the graphics.


----------



## dfedora (Jul 27, 2011)

RE: cracked decals



A couple of months ago I wrote what i did worked great. 

   Last fall i replaced Mfg decals 24 x 18" I started with a razor and a heat gun using not too much heat. After 1 hr. I went and tried some Urethane Auto paint reducer  DT 870  I was done in 5 minutes both sides....
It does have some harmfuf chemicals I wouldnot want to work with it for 8 hrs. but 5 minutes outside not an issue for me. It didn't harm my fiberglass siding took all the wax off but rewaxed it still looks great.

     I put some on a rag just wiped on decal used a putty knife with a gentle swipe i was done. That easy. I was caution at first trying it first in a corner making sure it didn't harm any of the siding . No issues for me.

Oh I still have all my fingers and can still smell too    good luck if you try it.


----------



## catman (Jul 29, 2011)

RE: cracked decals

Hi bilko,
I have just purchased a 2004 Mirada 330ds in Medford Oregon and  the graphics on this unit are starting to curl on the edges. When I get it home I am going to remove the graphics and paint my own style on.


----------



## big bilko (Jul 29, 2011)

RE: cracked decals

G,Day Catman,good luck with removal of the decals. Mine are firmly fixed on with no curling at all.Hundreds of small cracks are right across the whole stripe.I thought it may be the extra hot days we get through summer in Australia but it seems to be a common problem.Let me know if you find an easy way to remove the decal. I thought that it may be possible to paint over the cracks but it will not work. Regards from down under.BIG BILKO.


----------



## catman (Jul 31, 2011)

RE: cracked decals

Hi big bilko,
I had a closer look at all the decals on this unit and found that it is only the ones on the rear panel that are damaged, so it is going to be a smaller job than I first thought.  I will photo graph them and the get a sign writer to paint it back on in the same manor.  Should do the job 
Catch ya
catman


----------



## Ray Edwards (May 21, 2013)

rvdecals.biz Are able to help with your RV graphics' fading and cracking issues by replacing them.


----------

